

Redhat 5.1 Redneck Internationalization - rcfox
http://www.ninesys.com/fun/

======
nodata
"The ``Redneck'' language entry represents a dialect of American English
spoken by Red Hat Software's Donnie Barnes, and was used as a test case during
the addition of internationalization support to the installation program. It
is included solely for entertainment value (and to illustrate how difficult it
is actually talking to Donnie)."

\--
[http://web.archive.org/web/20080119120948/http://www.redhat....](http://web.archive.org/web/20080119120948/http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-5.1-Manual/manual/footnotes.html)

------
ecaron
I wish I could verbalize why seeing a software's personality through humor
like this makes me appreciate it more, but I can't seem to explain it. Even
things like Google's Fudd option - <http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-elmer>
\- reminds me that there are real people putting together the code that I rely
on.

Ah RedHat nostalgia, ya a'ight by me & mine.

------
onedognight
Thanks for reminding me how far Linux has come. I had almost forgotten how
hard setting up X could be when you had to specify the horizontal and vertical
sync frequencies, the refresh rate and other timing bits.

------
rmc
To test our Django website i18n I ran our gettext po files through the pirate
command line tool (which converts everything to pirate speak), producing
something similar to Facebook's "English (Pirate)" language option. Here's how
I did it: [http://www.technomancy.org/python/pirate-
po-l10n-i18n-transl...](http://www.technomancy.org/python/pirate-
po-l10n-i18n-translate-your-site/)

~~~
natesm
Homebrew package for this pirate thing as well as some others:
<https://gist.github.com/1143917>

I can confirm that it works.

------
aj700
It's not really international.

So it's not i18n:redneck it's more like locale:dixie.

------
blinkingled
Thanks for putting this up - gave me lot of chuckles and nostalgia!

I must have installed RH5.1 many times on my Pentium - kinda regret not having
tried Redneck option even once!

------
planckscnst
That was the first Linux I ever installed, and I did use the Redneck language
during the installation. It was hilarious.

------
nkassis
They should bring it back for a special anniversary edition

1998 + 15 = 2013. Perfect timing to get started ;p

